# Landing Gear Bent



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow had a wild start to our weekend, and learned a few valuable lessons in the process.

Left to go to camping by Ukiah, OR on Thursday evening. Pulled in late and worked my way into 1 of 2 remaining sites. Come morning I found I couldn't unload the quads to the immediate drop off. So I went to hook up the truck and trailer again to pull it forward and maybe to switch sites. This is where the fun began. I had the wheels chocked and one side up on 1 block of Lynx Levelers, backed into the 5th wheel hitch, did the normal bump to get it to latch. But this time it didn't latch, what I heard and saw was the camper roll back, only about 6" but my heart stopped fearing the worse. Luckily it stopped. I zipped out and found one leg of the landing gear had buckled and was badly damaged. I quickly raised it a bit more and got the hitch connected this time. I surveyed the damage, not only was it bent there was no way I could raise it and now way could I drive with it down as it was. I found one of the BAL Chocks hadn't gripped and thus allowed the wheels to roll a bit off the Lynx Blocks, luckily the blocks also acted like wheel chocks and stopped it from rolling further.

After the initial panic left me I was faced with the problem, no way could I drive nor could I set the camper back on the landing gear and I didn't have enough to lock the camper up in the first place. So I set out to remove the landing gear. This one had already been replaced once, so I had some idea how to get it out. Took me about 45 minute to get it out. Being bent I couldn't move much in the first place. I was able to drive the truck on the Lynx levelers to get me about 4" more to work with.

Then came the reality. I could hold a space, pay for it but I had no idea if I could get this thing fixed on a busy Friday of Memorial Weekend. I headed back to Pendleton, OR in hopes the Keystone Plant could help me out. The reality I knew was the weekend trip was over. I got to the plant and the nice gal made it clear they didn't help with repairs, but gave me to a local repair shop. I headed over there with little hope, the place was an old broken down metal building with a stack of campers outside and inside to be fixed.

The guy that met me outside knew if I was there I wasn't having a great day. He looked at the problem and said he'd see what he could do. To my shock they were able to get the part in 10 minutes and had me back on the road in about 1 hour. These guys were all awesome. They have all worked at the Fleetwood, Keystone or Northwood plants - each having about 20 years experience. I can't tell you how happy I was, and amazed to get the great service that day. Best of all they didn't gouge me, they charged $68 for 1 hour of labor and even gave me the part at a below book price.

What turned out to be a potential disaster didn't ruin the whole weekend. In the end I got to the site, and had a chance to go for a ride before evening. The weekend was wonderful even after the rough start.

So if you are ever in Eastern Oregon and need a repair I would highly recommend Drakes RV Service!

Drakes RV Service
4701 NW A Ave
Pendleton, OR 97801-4524
Phone: (541) 278-8170


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> Wow had a wild start to our weekend, and learned a few valuable lessons in the process.
> 
> Left to go to camping by Ukiah, OR on Thursday evening.  Pulled in late and worked my way into 1 of 2 remaining sites. Come morning I found I couldn't unload the quads to the immediate drop off. So I went to hook up the truck and trailer again to pull it forward and maybe to switch sites. This is where the fun began. I had the wheels chocked and one side up on 1 block of Lynx Levelers, backed into the 5th wheel hitch, did the normal bump to get it to latch. But this time it didn't latch, what I heard and saw was the camper roll back, only about 6" but my heart stopped fearing the worse. Luckily it stopped. I zipped out and found one leg of the landing gear had buckled and was badly damaged. I quickly raised it a bit more and got the hitch connected this time. I surveyed the damage, not only was it bent there was no way I could raise it and now way could I drive with it down as it was. I found one of the BAL Chocks hadn't gripped and thus allowed the wheels to roll a bit off the Lynx Blocks, luckily the blocks also acted like wheel chocks and stopped it from rolling further.
> 
> ...


 WOW







that was a GOOD ending to a difficult situation. Thanks for sharing.
Drake RV really helped you out.
Maybe we out to start a list of RV Service Departments that come through for there customers list them by State.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Steve,

Sorry to hear about the rough start to the weekend but glad all turned out OK and that you uncovered another great repair shop.

Greg


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Steve glad to hear that everythings end on a good note.
Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Steve - I don't know if you remember but you asked before you purchased the Raptor if anyone had heard of any problems. My friend has one and the only real problem they had was the landing gear. I have not looked at them but are they just not built to handle the load or is just bad luck you and my friend have had with the landing gear.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Steve

Great story. I am glad everything worked out and you ended enjoying the weekend. You have to love great service









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Steve - I don't know if you remember but you asked before you purchased the Raptor if anyone had heard of any problems. My friend has one and the only real problem they had was the landing gear. I have not looked at them but are they just not built to handle the load or is just bad luck you and my friend have had with the landing gear.
> [snapback]38459[/snapback]​


Andy I don't know yet, when the guys at Drake looked at the rating they seemed to think they were sized right for the camper. I am concerned about this, keeping both service logs since I've had 2 issues. My hope is that the first one was just a dealer mess up when it was in their lot as I believe it was, and this time was my error. However if it happens a third time I'll be ramping up my conversations with Keystone. Is your friend active over on RV.net in the toyhauler forum? There are a ton of Raptor owners over there, if not feel free to drop them my email address its steve at showland dot org


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Steve - I will have to ask. These friends seem to be a bit computer shy so I do not think they are active on any forum.


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Gald to hear that everything turned out good for you Steve. I am sure that the family would have been disappointed if it had stopped the trip! It seems you were in the right place at the right time with the right people!


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Steve, glad to hear that all is now OK. Lucky you didn't damage your truck bed. But I have one question to you, and all other 5th wheel owners here.

Do you use your trailer brakes while hitching/unhitching?? I was taught to use them when hitching any kingpin trailer. (5th wheel or tractor trailer) It can sometimes be a pain to get out and connect the trailer before latching into the hitch, but it does give you a second chance to eyeball your alignment.

After a few times hitching and unhitching, it feels normal to me to have one hand on the steering wheel, and the other hand on my brake controller to manually lock the brakes.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

dougdogs - prior to this weekend nobody ever suggested that. After this experience though I now align the hitch, connect the brake line and hold it down while hitching up. I'd done it a few times before, but not religiously - now I will be!


----------

